# x11 and ATI

## tsaG

Hi!

I've got some Problems with my kernel, I cant find the options to kompile agpgart and the support for my chip.

I found this howto,  And tried to do this[/url] . Buuut....

This is what my kernelconfig looks like

http://img409.imageshack.us/my.php?image=conf0rz.jpg !!!

I already asked in a german gentoo forum for help, but I think they cant help me  :Sad: 

. For those who can speak German:

http://www.gentooforum.de/thread.php?threadid=10343

Got a Mainboard with VIA Chip (av8) and a amd64 CPU

-tsaG

----------

## Knute

If you have a via chipset, then why for the love of mike do you have an intel chipset compiled into the kernel????    :Question:   :Idea:   :Question: 

----------

## chipri

 *tsaG wrote:*   

> Hi!
> 
> I cant find the options to kompile agpgart and the support for my chip.
> 
> 

 

Hi!

my kernel: v2.6.16-gentoo-r7

In processor type and features--->[ ] K8 gart iommu support

unselect this for enable agpgart...

chipri

----------

## zachu

I thought this might be the right thread for me  :Smile: 

Ok, so, my HW:

 nForce2 chipset

 ATI Radeon 9600 Pro

 (And lot's of other stuff but I think you don't need to know those ;])

So, the problem is something like this:

# glxinfo

```

name of display: :0.0

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x21 24 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x22 24 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

```

# glxgears

```

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

glxgears: Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual.

```

And here's some information to you:

# cat xorg.conf

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Server Layout"

   Screen         "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

   SubSection "extmod"

      Option       "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

   EndSubSection

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "glx"   # libglx.a

#   Load  "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard1"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

   #Option       "XkbRules" "xfree86"

   #Option       "XkbModel" "pc101"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "fi"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse1"

   Driver      "mouse"

   #Option       "Protocol" "MouseManPlusPS/2"

   Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

   Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   HorizSync    30.0 - 110.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 160.0

   Option       "DPMS"

   DisplaySize  355 265

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Standard VGA"

   Driver      "vga"

   VendorName  "Unknown"

   BoardName   "Unknown"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "ATI Graphics Adapter"

   Driver      "ati"

   Option       "no_accel" "no"

   Option       "no_dri" "yes"

   Option       "mtrr" "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

   Option       "DesktopSetup" "(null)"

   Option       "HSync2" "unspecified"

   Option       "VRefresh2" "unspecified"

   Option       "ScreenOverlap" "0"

   Option       "GammaCorrectionI" "0x00000000"

   Option       "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"

   Option       "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

   Option       "CapabilitiesEx" "0x00000000"

   Option       "VideoOverlay" "on"

   Option       "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

   Option       "CenterMode" "off"

   Option       "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"

   Option       "Stereo" "off"

   Option       "StereoSyncEnable" "1"

   Option       "FSAAEnable" "no"

   Option       "FSAAScale" "1"

   Option       "FSAADisableGamma" "no"

   Option       "FSAACustomizeMSPos" "no"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX0" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY0" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX1" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY1" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX2" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY2" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX3" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY3" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY4" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX5" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY5" "0.000000"

   Option       "UseFastTLS" "0"

   Option       "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

   Option       "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"

   Option       "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

   BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "ATI Graphics Adapter"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Virtual   1600 1200

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1600x1200"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode         0666

EndSection

```

# lsmod

```

Module                  Size  Used by

fglrx                 449036  - 

nvidia_agp              5892  - 

agpgart                28780  - 

```

Kernel

```

  Device Drivers  --->

    Character devices  --->   

      <M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

      <M>   NVIDIA nForce/nForce2 chipset support

      < > Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

```

# emerge -pv ati-drivers

```

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.25.18  USE="opengl" 0 kB

```

Any ideas what's wrong? I've tried to follow these ATI-howtos but I haven't managed to get this work. I've googled, I've tried something own but no, it just wont work. I had my ATI-card working before reinstalling Gentoo :/

----------

## vipernicus

 *zachu wrote:*   

> I thought this might be the right thread for me 
> 
> Ok, so, my HW:
> 
>  nForce2 chipset
> ...

 

Change 

```
#   Load  "dri"   # libdri.a 
```

to 

```
   Load  "dri"   # libdri.a 
```

How are you going to get direct rendering if you don't load support for it?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ivanovic

 *zachu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
>    Driver      "ati"
> ...

 

That entry is wrong if you want to use the proprietary driver. You should change it to

```

   Driver      "fglrx"

```

And you should remove the '#' in front of

```
Load  "dri"   # libdri.a
```

This should give you direct rendering back.

----------

## zachu

If I change my Driver to fglrx, startx says:

```

(EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

# cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old

```

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.16-gentoo-r8 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux Chufia 2.6.16-gentoo-r8 #7 SMP PREEMPT Sun Jun 4 16:07:55 EEST 2006 i686

Build Date: 31 May 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Jun  5 18:56:22 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Server Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Graphics Adapter"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,01e0 card 147b,1c02 rev c1 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 10de,01eb card 10de,0c17 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 10de,01ee card 10de,0c17 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 10de,01ed card 10de,0c17 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 10de,01ec card 10de,0c17 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:5: chip 10de,01ef card 10de,0c17 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0060 card 147b,1c02 rev a4 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0064 card 147b,1c02 rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,0067 card 147b,1c02 rev a4 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,0067 card 147b,1c02 rev a4 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:2: chip 10de,0068 card 147b,1c02 rev a4 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,0066 card 147b,1c02 rev a1 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,006c card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,0065 card 147b,1c02 rev a2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 10de,01e8 card 0000,0000 rev c1 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 01:06:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 1429,d010 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:09:0: chip 1102,0002 card 1102,8061 rev 07 class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:09:1: chip 1102,7002 card 1102,0020 rev 07 class 09,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 1002,4150 card 17ee,2002 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:00:1: chip 1002,4170 card 17ee,2003 rev 00 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:8:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0202 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe5ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x20000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(2:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600] rev 0, Mem @ 0xc0000000/28, 0xe5000000/16, I/O @ 0xd000/8

(--) PCI: (2:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600] (Secondary) rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/28, 0xe5010000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xe3ffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe7000000 - 0xe7000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe7004000 - 0xe70040ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe7003000 - 0xe7003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe7002000 - 0xe7002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [6] -1   0   0xe5000000 - 0xe500ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xe5010000 - 0xe501ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe7000000 - 0xe7000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe7004000 - 0xe70040ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe7003000 - 0xe7003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe7002000 - 0xe7002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [6] -1   0   0xe5000000 - 0xe500ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xe5010000 - 0xe501ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe7000000 - 0xe7000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe7004000 - 0xe70040ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe7003000 - 0xe7003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe7002000 - 0xe7002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xe5000000 - 0xe500ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xe5010000 - 0xe501ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module fglrx

(II) UnloadModule: "fglrx"

(EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

----------

## zachu

And yeah, you're right ofcourse... I uncommented the "load dri"-line but it still doesn't work :/

----------

## ivanovic

Did you reemerge the ati-drivers after your last kernel upgrade? You have to do so after every upgrade of the kernel. If you did: I don't know how to help you...

----------

## zachu

Yes, I have recompiled my ati-drivers... I've recompiled kernel... I've recompiled everything few times :/ Still nothing...

Aww... what the heck is wrong with my ATI! :/ It doesn't love me anymore :/

----------

## txboy

 *zachu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Option       "no_dri" "yes" 
> ```
> ...

 

Also, this may be one more cause. Set it to "no" in xorg.conf.  :Wink: 

If you say that recompiling ati-drivers does nothing, then you can put here all merging out text to check it.

But, I'm afraid that perhaps you don't have your /usr/src/linux link pointing to the right kernel dir, so the ati driver module is builded in the wrong place.

That could be the reason of this 

```
(EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exist, 0)
```

----------

## zachu

I'm not saying it does NOTHING. I mean, it doesn't help at all  :Very Happy:  Still do you want to see the merging text?  :Wink: 

no_dri is yes now, but still nothing. I can't get X running with fglrx as a driver and with ATI my glxinfo doesn't work :/

# ls ls -l /usr/src/

```

total 1

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root   22 May 31 16:12 linux -> linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r8

drwxr-xr-x  20 root root 1424 Jun  6 14:47 linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r8

```

# emerge ati-drivers

```

Calculating dependencies ... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.25.18 to /

>>> checking ebuild checksums ;-)

>>> checking auxfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking miscfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking ati-driver-installer-8.25.18-x86.run ;-)

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.16-gentoo-r8

 * Checking for MTRR support enabled ...                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Checking for AGP support enabled ...                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Checking for DRM support disabled ...                                                                           [ ok ]

 * X11 implementation is xorg-x11.

>>> Unpacking source...

 * Unpacking Ati drivers ...                                                                                       [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.25.18 ...

 * Building the DRM module...

make: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r8'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.25.18/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.25.18/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.25.18/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.25.18/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.ko

make: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r8'

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.25.18

>>> Install ati-drivers-8.25.18 into /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.25.18/image/ category x11-drivers

 * Installing fglrx module

>>> Completed installing ati-drivers-8.25.18 into /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.25.18/image/

man:

QA Notice: the following files contain runtime text relocations

 Text relocations force the dynamic linker to perform extra

 work at startup, waste system resources, and may pose a security

 risk.  On some architectures, the code may not even function

 properly, if at all.

 For more information, see http://hardened.gentoo.org/pic-fix-guide.xml

 Please include this file in your report:

 /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.25.18/temp/scanelf-textrel.log

"TEXTREL usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/atiogl_a_dri.so"

"TEXTREL usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so"

"TEXTREL usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so"

"TEXTREL usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1.2"

QA Notice: the following files contain executable stacks

 Files with executable stacks will not work properly (or at all!)

 on some architectures/operating systems.  A bug should be filed

 at http://bugs.gentoo.org/ to make sure the file is fixed.

 For more information, see http://hardened.gentoo.org/gnu-stack.xml

 Please include this file in your report:

 /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.25.18/temp/scanelf-execstack.log

"RWX --- --- usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1.2"

>>> Merging x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.25.18 to /

--- /etc/

--- /etc/env.d/

>>> /etc/env.d/09ati

>>> /etc/fglrxrc

>>> /etc/fglrxprofiles.csv

--- /lib/

--- /lib/modules/

--- /lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r8/

--- /lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r8/video/

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r8/video/fglrx.ko

--- /opt/

--- /opt/ati/

--- /opt/ati/bin/

>>> /opt/ati/bin/fglrxinfo

>>> /opt/ati/bin/fglrx_xgamma

>>> /opt/ati/bin/aticonfig

--- /usr/

--- /usr/lib/

--- /usr/lib/xorg/

--- /usr/lib/xorg/modules/

--- /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/

>>> /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/atiogl_a_dri.so

>>> /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so

--- /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux/

>>> /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

--- /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/

>>> /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

>>> /usr/lib/libfglrx_pp.so.1.0

--- /usr/lib/opengl/

--- /usr/lib/opengl/ati/

>>> /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/

>>> /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1.2

>>> /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.la

>>> /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so -> libGL.so.1.2

>>> /usr/lib/opengl/ati/extensions -> ../xorg-x11/extensions

>>> /usr/lib/opengl/ati/include -> ../xorg-x11/include

>>> /usr/lib/libfglrx_dm.a

>>> /usr/lib/libfglrx_pp.a

>>> /usr/lib/libfglrx_gamma.so.1.0

>>> /usr/lib/libfglrx_dm.so.1.0

>>> /usr/lib/libfglrx_gamma.a

--- /usr/include/

--- /usr/include/GL/

>>> /usr/include/GL/glxATI.h

>>> /usr/include/GL/glATI.h

--- /usr/include/X11/

--- /usr/include/X11/extensions/

>>> /usr/include/X11/extensions/fglrx_gamma.h

>>> /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1 -> libGL.so.1.2

>>> Safely unmerging already-installed instance...

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/atiogl_a_dri.so

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1.2

--- !mtime sym /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1

--- !mtime sym /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.la

--- !mtime sym /usr/lib/opengl/ati/include

--- !mtime sym /usr/lib/opengl/ati/extensions

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/libfglrx_pp.so.1.0

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/libfglrx_pp.a

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/libfglrx_gamma.so.1.0

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/libfglrx_gamma.a

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/libfglrx_dm.so.1.0

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/libfglrx_dm.a

--- !mtime obj /usr/include/X11/extensions/fglrx_gamma.h

--- !mtime obj /usr/include/GL/glxATI.h

--- !mtime obj /usr/include/GL/glATI.h

--- !mtime obj /opt/ati/bin/fglrxinfo

--- !mtime obj /opt/ati/bin/fglrx_xgamma

--- !mtime obj /opt/ati/bin/aticonfig

--- cfgpro obj /lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r8/video/fglrx.ko

--- cfgpro dir /lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r8/video

--- cfgpro dir /lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r8

--- cfgpro obj /etc/fglrxrc

--- cfgpro obj /etc/fglrxprofiles.csv

--- !mtime obj /etc/env.d/09ati

--- cfgpro dir /etc/env.d

--- !empty dir /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux

--- !empty dir /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers

--- !empty dir /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri

--- !empty dir /usr/lib/xorg/modules

--- !empty dir /usr/lib/xorg

--- !empty dir /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib

--- !empty dir /usr/lib/opengl/ati

--- !empty dir /usr/lib/opengl

--- !empty dir /usr/lib

--- !empty dir /usr/include/X11/extensions

--- !empty dir /usr/include/X11

--- !empty dir /usr/include/GL

--- !empty dir /usr/include

--- !empty dir /usr

--- !empty dir /opt/ati/bin

--- !empty dir /opt/ati

--- !empty dir /opt

--- !empty dir /lib/modules

--- !empty dir /lib

--- !empty dir /etc

 * Removing x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.25.18 from moduledb.

Switching to ati OpenGL interface... done

>>> Original instance of package unmerged safely.

Switching to ati OpenGL interface... done

 * To switch to ATI OpenGL, run "eselect opengl set ati"

 * To change your xorg.conf you can use the bundled "aticonfig"

 * If you experience unexplained segmentation faults and kernel crashes

 * with this driver and multi-threaded applications such as wine,

 * set UseFastTLS in xorg.conf to either 0 or 1, but not 2.

 * Updating module dependencies for 2.6.16-gentoo-r8 ...                                                           [ ok ]

 * Adding module to moduledb.

>>> x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.25.18 merged.

>>> No packages selected for removal by clean.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 20 config files in /etc need updating.

 * IMPORTANT: 1 config files in /usr/lib/X11/xkb need updating.

 * Type emerge --help config to learn how to update config files.

```

It is pointing to right direction. Well, there's no chance it's pointing to a wrong place cause it doesn't have many choices  :Wink: 

But anyway... I'm really glad you're all trying to help me  :Smile: 

----------

## txboy

Ok, I see all seems to be right, so let's try other ways.

You can try to load fglrx module from within text console, before starting X server.

Don't know if you're using xdm at boot, but anyway you can disable it.

Try a "modprobe -l | grep fglrx" to see if it's there, in the right place as you say, and then "modprobe fglrx".

Tell what you see.

BTW: You must put no_dri xorg.conf option to no.

----------

## zachu

No I'm not using any DM.

# modprobe -l |grep fglrx

```

/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r8/video/fglrx.ko

```

# modprobe fglrx

# startx

```

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.16-gentoo-r8 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux Chufia 2.6.16-gentoo-r8 #7 SMP PREEMPT Sun Jun 4 16:07:55 EEST 2006 i686

Build Date: 05 June 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Jun  6 18:59:34 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Server Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Graphics Adapter"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,

/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,01e0 card 147b,1c02 rev c1 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 10de,01eb card 10de,0c17 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 10de,01ee card 10de,0c17 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 10de,01ed card 10de,0c17 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 10de,01ec card 10de,0c17 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:5: chip 10de,01ef card 10de,0c17 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0060 card 147b,1c02 rev a4 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0064 card 147b,1c02 rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,0067 card 147b,1c02 rev a4 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,0067 card 147b,1c02 rev a4 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:2: chip 10de,0068 card 147b,1c02 rev a4 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,0066 card 147b,1c02 rev a1 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,006c card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,0065 card 147b,1c02 rev a2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 10de,01e8 card 0000,0000 rev c1 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 01:06:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 1429,d010 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:09:0: chip 1102,0002 card 1102,8061 rev 07 class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:09:1: chip 1102,7002 card 1102,0020 rev 07 class 09,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 1002,4150 card 17ee,2002 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:00:1: chip 1002,4170 card 17ee,2003 rev 00 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:8:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0202 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe5ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x20000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(2:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600] rev 0, Mem @ 0xc0000000/28, 0xe5000000/16, I/O @ 0xd000/8

(--) PCI: (2:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600] (Secondary) rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/28, 0xe5010000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xe3ffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe7000000 - 0xe7000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe7004000 - 0xe70040ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe7003000 - 0xe7003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe7002000 - 0xe7002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [6] -1   0   0xe5000000 - 0xe500ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xe5010000 - 0xe501ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe7000000 - 0xe7000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe7004000 - 0xe70040ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe7003000 - 0xe7003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe7002000 - 0xe7002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [6] -1   0   0xe5000000 - 0xe500ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xe5010000 - 0xe501ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe7000000 - 0xe7000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe7004000 - 0xe70040ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe7003000 - 0xe7003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe7002000 - 0xe7002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xe5000000 - 0xe500ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xe5010000 - 0xe501ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module glx

(II) UnloadModule: "glx"

(EE) Failed to load module "glx" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module fglrx

(II) UnloadModule: "fglrx"

(EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

And cause I've edited my xorg.conf (as you have quided me here ;]) I think now it's time to paste it again  :Smile: 

# cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Server Layout"

   Screen         "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

   FontPath     "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

   SubSection "extmod"

      Option       "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

   EndSubSection

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "glx"   # libglx.a

   Load  "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard1"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

   #Option       "XkbRules" "xfree86"

   #Option       "XkbModel" "pc101"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "fi"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse1"

   Driver      "mouse"

   #Option       "Protocol" "MouseManPlusPS/2"

   Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

   Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   HorizSync    30.0 - 110.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 160.0

   Option       "DPMS"

   DisplaySize  355 265

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Standard VGA"

   Driver      "vga"

   VendorName  "Unknown"

   BoardName   "Unknown"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "ATI Graphics Adapter"

#   Driver      "fglrx"

   Driver      "ati"

   Option       "no_accel" "no"

   Option       "no_dri" "no"

   Option       "mtrr" "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

   Option       "DesktopSetup" "(null)"

   Option       "HSync2" "unspecified"

   Option       "VRefresh2" "unspecified"

   Option       "ScreenOverlap" "0"

   Option       "GammaCorrectionI" "0x00000000"

   Option       "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"

   Option       "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

   Option       "CapabilitiesEx" "0x00000000"

   Option       "VideoOverlay" "on"

   Option       "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

   Option       "CenterMode" "off"

   Option       "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"

   Option       "Stereo" "off"

   Option       "StereoSyncEnable" "1"

   Option       "FSAAEnable" "no"

   Option       "FSAAScale" "1"

   Option       "FSAADisableGamma" "no"

   Option       "FSAACustomizeMSPos" "no"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX0" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY0" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX1" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY1" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX2" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY2" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX3" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY3" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY4" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX5" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY5" "0.000000"

   Option       "UseFastTLS" "0"

   Option       "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

   Option       "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"

   Option       "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

   BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "ATI Graphics Adapter"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Virtual   1600 1200

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1600x1200"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode         0666

EndSection

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #	Driver      "fglrx"
> 
> 

 

That's commented just because I can't start x with fglrx, but I change that every time I try again new configs  :Smile: 

----------

## txboy

Mmmm... It's a very strange thing.   :Confused: 

It seems that xorg doesn't find fglrx module even if it's loaded.   :Shocked: 

Could you please post your kernel log when fglrx module is loaded manually ?

----------

## txboy

Hey, looking again to your xorg log I've noticed something more:

```
(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module glx

(II) UnloadModule: "glx"

(EE) Failed to load module "glx" (module does not exist, 0) 
```

What uses have you put when emerged xorg-x11 ?

Glx module is supposed to be compiled with xorg-x11.

----------

## txboy

Mmmmm...

I don't know why, but seems that your emerge ati-drivers install some files on wrong dirs, or that's what I think.

This is my emerge ati-drivers out:

```
>>> Merging x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.25.18 to /

--- /etc/

--- /etc/env.d/

>>> /etc/env.d/09ati

>>> /etc/fglrxrc

>>> /etc/fglrxprofiles.csv

--- /lib/

--- /lib/modules/

--- /lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r9/

--- /lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r9/video/

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r9/video/fglrx.ko

--- /opt/

--- /opt/ati/

--- /opt/ati/bin/

>>> /opt/ati/bin/fglrxinfo

>>> /opt/ati/bin/fglrx_xgamma

>>> /opt/ati/bin/aticonfig

--- /usr/

--- /usr/lib/

>>> /usr/lib/libaticonfig.a

--- /usr/lib/modules/

--- /usr/lib/modules/dri/

>>> /usr/lib/modules/dri/atiogl_a_dri.so

>>> /usr/lib/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so

--- /usr/lib/modules/linux/

>>> /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

--- /usr/lib/modules/drivers/

>>> /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

>>> /usr/lib/libfglrx_pp.so.1.0

--- /usr/lib/opengl/

--- /usr/lib/opengl/ati/

>>> /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/

>>> /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1.2

>>> /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.la

>>> /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so -> libGL.so.1.2

>>> /usr/lib/opengl/ati/extensions -> ../xorg-x11/extensions

>>> /usr/lib/opengl/ati/include -> ../xorg-x11/include

>>> /usr/lib/libfglrx_dm.a

>>> /usr/lib/libfglrx_pp.a

>>> /usr/lib/libfglrx_gamma.so.1.0

>>> /usr/lib/libfglrx_dm.so.1.0

>>> /usr/lib/libfglrx_gamma.a

--- /usr/include/

--- /usr/include/GL/

>>> /usr/include/GL/glxATI.h

>>> /usr/include/GL/glATI.h

--- /usr/include/X11/

--- /usr/include/X11/extensions/

>>> /usr/include/X11/extensions/fglrx_gamma.h

>>> /usr/lib/opengl/ati/lib/libGL.so.1 -> libGL.so.1.2

```

As you can see, it installs fglrx_drv.o into /usr/lib/modules/drivers, and not into /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers. Same with other files.

I've seen in my xorg log that x server looks for fglrx driver into /usr/lib/modules/drivers.

Perhaps that's the problem. You can check it by moving files.  :Wink: 

----------

## zachu

Sorry, I was away for a while so I haven't answered.

# emerge -pv xorg-x11

```

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r7  USE="bitmap-fonts cjk ipv6 mmx nls opengl pam truetype-fonts type1-fonts xv -3dfx -3dnow -debug -dlloader -dmx -doc -font-server -insecure-drivers -minimal -nocxx -sdk -sse -static -xprint" 0 kB

```

And I tried moving /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o to /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o and then it started whining something about xorg 7. I don't remember what. I'll try that later again

----------

## zachu

Sorry again  :Smile:  I got it working by reinstallin Gentoo. Problem kinda solved  :Wink: 

I never found out why it was broken :/

----------

## guni

 *chipri wrote:*   

>  *tsaG wrote:*   Hi!
> 
> I cant find the options to kompile agpgart and the support for my chip.
> 
>  
> ...

 

I still have the problem after this.

I have a nforce chipset and cant select it.

----------

## guni

It seems dat direct rendering is working. 

I have a X300SE on 1280x1024 and i get about 250fps with glxgears.

Can anyone tell me, if this is normal?

----------

